# Falcon Trekker frame stickers



## colin (26 Feb 2009)

Hi does anyone have a set of Falcon Trekker frame stickers they would like to sell, if so please give me a shout.
Thanks


----------



## chris667 (27 Feb 2009)

I know of someone on another forum who could make some up for you.


----------



## Hemipode (27 Feb 2009)

http://www.hlloydcycles.com/ may be able to help you.


----------



## colin (1 Mar 2009)

chris667 said:


> I know of someone on another forum who could make some up for you.




Hi chris667,
That sounds ok thanks how do i get in touch.



Hi Hemipode, 
Had a look at the link but not got the right one`s, but thanks may have to get in touch with him direct 

Many thanks for your help..


----------

